# Sausage Casing Chart



## scarbelly (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a handy chart I found for casings

http://www.meatprocessingsupply.com/correctcasing

This chart is a pretty handy guide for what is generally used with what type of sausage


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a handy chart. Thanks Scar


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the chart Gary...


----------



## ak1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Scar. That's a handy chart to have.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank You! Downloaed, printed, and Archived!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

nice thanks for posting Scar..


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Gary!


----------

